# Where do you buy your thermostats?



## Buggster (Aug 3, 2016)

I've got some heat mats with in built thermostats, but I realised they can be rather unreliable and don't allow me to 'fine tune' the temps I want.

But the problem is, when going to petshops (Petbarn, Petstock, eg.)
the thermostats there are priced at $100-200, and at looking at some of the reviews on them, I'm really unwilling to dish out on something that so many people are having issues with.

looking online, I've seen some for as little as $40 on EBay, but am dubious on the quality of them.

So I was wondering where you guys bought your thermostats, for how much, and what brands you'd recommend me to avoid- thanks!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 3, 2016)

The habistat brand is highly recommended and ive never had a problem with one

http://www.herpshop.com.au/

http://www.proherp.com.au/


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 3, 2016)

Herpshop. If you really do need to use a thermostat then all I would say is make sure it's a reputable brand.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't use fancy expensive programmable thermostats (with alarms etc), just simple switching thermostats that are set and forget , cheap to buy via Ebay (about $10 a unit).


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 4, 2016)

You get what you pay for pretty much with these things. The Herp Shop is great to deal with, and Brian B has been in the keeping/breeding business for longer than most of us have been alive. He knows his stuff.

Jamie


----------



## Planky (Aug 4, 2016)

I use istats got 5-6 of them and can't say a bad word about them. Got them from seca reptiles in pakenham Vic, awesome people to deal with


----------



## Dahms13 (Aug 5, 2016)

Brian Barnett at herp shop. The goods are good quality and priced well. And while you are there check out the book section too!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyDefty (Mar 6, 2017)

i have used the cheap ones off ebay $20 bucks each for 3-4 years now and never ever had a issue with them.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2017)

We use timers, rather than thermostats. For snakes, you can adjust the settings on 15 minute increment timers until you get good temps; for lizards, the timers are set to come on in the morning, and go off in the evening, using appropriate wattage globes. And turn everything off when it gets too hot.


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 6, 2017)

People on this thread are saying "You get what you pay for". This is utter garbage! I bought the $20 thermostats on eBay (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-...169471?hash=item4185d47c7f:g:qZsAAOSwMmBV3Ri9) and was EXTREMELY skeptical of them actually keeping the heat right. I CAN FIRMLY SAY that they keep the heat ABSOLUTELY SPOT ON! Checked with an infrared laser and a reptile digital thermometer. I set them to 35 degrees and I just checked then, one says 35.1 Degrees, the other says 35.3. Totally recommend them.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 6, 2017)

Ebay , same units sold by some local online shops for $40 cost about $12 on Ebay.

The ones I use have an upper limit of 38oC and a simplicity itself to set up and have been running trouble free in some cases for over 6 years nonstop.
I know they are working correctly as I regularly check them and the temperatures maintained by them using my laser thermometer and digital contact thermometers.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2017)

Not absolute rubbish at all. We used to use thermostats, until we had two cheap ones backfire, one nearly overheated a snake, the other failed and we lost several clutches of beardie eggs. While not all cheap ones may be unreliable, after our and others' experiences, I wouldn't recommend anyone buying a cheap thermostat.


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Not absolute rubbish at all. We used to use thermostats, until we had two cheap ones backfire, one nearly overheated a snake, the other failed and we lost several clutches of beardie eggs. While not all cheap ones may be unreliable, after our and others' experiences, I wouldn't recommend anyone buying a cheap thermostat.


I have bought over 11, not one has failed


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm with pinefamily on this one.
I have tried the cheapo thermostats from ebay but have ripped them all out after a couple of close calls.
They do a job but I certainly wouldn't recommend them. I figure that if i'm spending big money on an animal why would I rely on a $20 thermostat that doesn't give me confidence?

I like the approach of making sure the heat source is sized appropriately so that even if a catastrophic failure does occur the temp is only going to go over by a few degrees in a large enclosure.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2017)

That's our outlook with the timers. Using the right wattage heating as well.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peckoltia (Mar 7, 2017)

I only use Habistat thermostats - all of which have been running with constant use for many years. I don't have any first hand experience with the cheap eBay ones. At the end of the day, they are an electrical component that regulates heat of wooden boxes in my home. More expensive does not always mean better quality (usually does in this world) - but I would rather pay a bit more for peace of mind that my animals wont be harmed, and the chances of burning my home down is reduced (worse case scenario).

Not sure why people spend hundreds/thousands on animals and enclosures then skimp on such an important item.

Each to their own.


----------



## reen08 (Mar 16, 2017)

You can also check out Amazing Amazon


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 22, 2017)

I've used the cheap thermostats from eBay, Habistat, Mircoclimate and iStat.
Honestly, I much rather using my iStat due to the easy of use, the range of abilities it has.
The smaller 300w Compact iStat retails for around $130. It can do Dimming, Pulse, On/Off, Cooling and Humidity. Can't beat that.
Marty Buhagiar is the guy to get them from ----> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008278932950


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 22, 2017)

Cautionary word on iStats, a local vendor who (as I understand it) was one of the original distributors for the product actually pulled all his stock from sale and started offering refunds to units he sold because they don't actually conform to Australian standards, and the apparently build quality took quite a turn for the worse after the first couple of batches. Whether that's been rectified or not I don't know, but that's what he (Robert from SECA in Pakenham) told me about a month and a half ago. Quite a shame as I was planning on picking a few of those up for future enclosures.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Cautionary word on iStats, a local vendor who (as I understand it) was one of the original distributors for the product actually pulled all his stock from sale and started offering refunds to units he sold because they don't actually conform to Australian standards, and the apparently build quality took quite a turn for the worse after the first couple of batches. Whether that's been rectified or not I don't know, but that's what he (Robert from SECA in Pakenham) told me about a month and a half ago. Quite a shame as I was planning on picking a few of those up for future enclosures.



Dangerous statement. What I am led to believe is that the guy who markets them in Melbourne DELAYED release waiting for the Australian Standards certification/testing to be completed. It took ages. 
I would be careful of listening to any statements made from certain establishments. Particularly those that have enough dirty washing of their own to take care of without trying to throw others to the wolves.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2017)

I have heard nothing but GOOD stuff about I-stat but have yet to purchase one.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 23, 2017)

Never used i-stat but can't comment on that.

Been using habistats that I get from ProHerp for four years now and never had a problem with them. All still working fine according to my temp gun.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 23, 2017)

@Pauls_Pythons I see your point and yes, they do have some grubby undies floating about. I went in there all set to buy one after checking them out at their recommendation previously and that was what I was promptly told.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 23, 2017)

Funny timing for this thread cause one of my Microclimate Thermostats has just started playing up after 5 years (basically at the wrong side of the warranty expiring)!

I believe it's the 'triarc'.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Pauls_Pythons I see your point and yes, they do have some grubby undies floating about. I went in there all set to buy one after checking them out at their recommendation previously and that was what I was promptly told.



I don't know either party tbh but if I had to move away from the fence I'm pretty sure I know which side I would fall. My personal opinion is that a particular establishment will probably not be around in another year or so or if it is it will be vastly different from the one you see today.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 23, 2017)

@Pauls_Pythons agreed.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 23, 2017)

Ive used microclimate/ habistat/ i-stat ive also used the cheaper ones and had no real issues. I just think the cheaper ones tend not to let temps as high as i would like with some of my monitors. I also like to run night temps on certain species and some of the cheaper ones don't do it. In saying that i don't run thermostats in all my enclosures i run different globes at different times of year and check temps with infrared thermometer, it gives me readings at hot spots and under hides.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

